# Rock300's Project Chick



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

New house with dedicated space for a theatre.

Room
19'5" length X 13'7" wide(screen wall) X 9' height
Dark gray flat paint on walls/ceiling. Thick plush carpet with thick padding underneath.

Seating: 3 Black Lane 315 Cinema with LED Lighting and Power Recline. Thought the room was too small for a 
second row and riser, but I'm starting to think its possible after looking at other builds. 
Seating 9-16ft. The Lane seats start at 12ft, When reclined the eyes are at about 15'5"-16'.

Projector: unmounted Epson 8350 - Best Buy 0% int and cash back or something. My wife's b-day present to me. The projector has jump started this project from contemplation to action. 
I have the Chief system mount, silver designer ceiling plate, and the 3in NPT pipe.
Plan to mount approx 14'6" from the wall.

Screen: Just a dark gray textured wall. DIY in progress 126" wide X 71" height X 145" diagonal screen. 

Video: barely used Xbox 360 Kinect, PS3 broke recently. Will buy the new PS4 this winter.
I have 2 bluray/3d/wifi players. A sony and an LG.

Receiver: Just now ordered Onkyo TX-NR709 7.2-Channel 3-D 

Speakers: DefTech UIW 75 LCR and UIW 65 rears


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

iPhone pics. 
Painting vent and outlets either the room color or black. 
Plan to change the light fixtures later.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Your room is pretty much the same size as mine (except for the height) and I was able to put in a second row easily. I would definitely look at doing it...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rock300 said:


> whoops, image fail


You need 5 posts to be able to post images - you can use the post padding thread in the testing forum to get there.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

Black Lane 315 Cinema with LED Lighting and Power Recline! Not sure how I'm going to hide the power cords. I'll deal with that later.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

Going backwards. Here are some construction pics.
This is the attic. Looks like vent could easily be moved. (Inexperienced at patching drywall and matching paint)
The post has an outlet that I had placed during constructed.

2nd pic is the entrance. On the left side is the unfinished bathroom and the door to the attic. Needs a toilet and sink.

3rd pic is the screen wall. The cable line enters from behind the bottom wall. I located where the line enters under the drywall and insulation. I figure I can just pry it open and add hdmi and speaker wires.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've already finished work today so I'm back. :yay:
This post will be about regrets, plans, and ideas on my purchases.
projector
I'd really like a Sony VPLHW30AES, but its twice the cost. Holding out for an upgrade anyway.

mount
May have paid too much for a mounting system. I have the Chief system mount($130), silver 
designer ceiling plate($23), and the 3in column($13). I suppose I got caught up in the "need a quality mount" frenzy.

screen/seating
126" wide X 71" height X 145" diagonal screen 
Its been reduced from 135" wide for 2 reasons.
1. Projector may not produce a quality image 
2. Not ideal seating. Basically, the theatre recliners will be to the back wall which is supposed to be terrible 
terrible for audio.

I used a couple of seating calculators found online. They both show my theatre seats to be in good position.
THX guideline indicates 16'2" seating/eye position.

Possible regret:
Unsure about quality of DIY screen(not sure if I should post separate thread) but I put up a couple of different white and light biege bedsheets to compare to the dark gray wall and just the image on the bed sheet got me excited. I'm saving money on the DIY screen so I can play with different sizes and possibly adjust gain if I make another screen.

I like the fun of having a giant screen. I could go big for now and then move to a more "ideal" screen size.
I can't tell much difference at this point so perhaps I should have opted for a larger screen. We shall see.

acoustics
Typical light interior door. Perhaps adding an acoustical panel to the door will suffice. It will have look good and have a high WAF factor. From what I've seen those things have a wide price range.
Plan on acoustic panel on back wall, ceiling, and 2 or 3 on each side wall.
I think I'm glad I didn't double drywall during construction. I've read it isn't actually worth doing and acoustic panels are the way to go.
At the time I was planning on columns and trim work so doubling sheetrock wouldn't have mattered, but that will probably be very long time from now.

speakers
This may be my biggest regret by far. 
Ordered from DigitalCraze.com the other day. I called to confirm they had stock and was told at worst case scenario it would take 14 days including shipping time. The order is still in processing status. I have a feeling 
a dumb rash purchase was made.

UIW 75 and 65 are in-wall speakers due to high WAF factor. I'm also leaving room for an upgrade when my ears get bored. Maybe I'll move up to the RLS II or III. Maybe I'll have room for speakers in the room if I build a shelf/proscenium.

It has been statistically proven that high WAF factor value closely correlates to :devil: in the bedroom. Thus, it has been concluded, achievements of high WAF values > .80 has a positively related causative effect. However, high WAF values >.90 has indicated a reversal trend in which it negatively correlates with the causative effect. In addition, the MAF demonstrates a marked decline due to a falsely elevated superficial WAF value. And then the M's obliterates. 

I have no idea which sub to buy. Not sure how to hook it up with an amp or if it requires an amp at this point. 
I want to place it in the ceiling. Saw a couple of subs in the ceiling and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

Went to my dad's to use this to build my screen frame. But found this(2nd pic) and that(3rd pic), when I got there. I hardly know a anything about them but I'm going to play around with it in the future.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

Got DIY Screen Complete today! Much nicer than using the gray wall, of course. I'm too worn out to pain the faceplates and the vent black/dark gray. Should I go with dark gray or black?


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

Projector also mounted today! Perhaps, I should get a closer pic of the projector mount. 
These iPhone pics are poor in quality. I forgot to tell my cousin to bring over the DSLR.

I wanted to eventually build a riser and have 2 rows. Now that I'm looking at it, due to the proximity to the door swing, I might have to either move the rows over closer to the wall or have only 2 seats on the back row.

The lights will eventually be replaced. Those are the low cost lights with dimmers that I had the builder install temporarily. The lights are still nice but not what I'm looking for. Neither the builder nor the neighborhood would allow anything cheaper.

Now I'm waiting on the speakers. I called Digitalcraze.com yesterday morning and was told I should have a tracking number provided today (Friday) and should receive delivery mid-week.

I'm unsure of where I will position the rear speakers on a 5.1 setup. I've read different things on this subject. 
1. Light positioning may be obstructing preferred placement sites. 
2. I've read not to position them on the back wall and to place them slightly behind the ear on the side walls.
3. I've read to position on the back wall.
a. Spread the two rear speakers apart to where the two lights are currently at.
b. Position the rear speakers close together side by side (or this is an outdated method).

I've got researching to do.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice room and great progress so far. The attic would be a great place for an infinite baffle (IB) subwoofer. Plenty of ideas in the DIY subwoofer sub forum about IBs and other DIY subs. Also, lots of good advice here about selecting manufactured subs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rock300 said:


> Went to my dad's to use this to build my screen frame. But found this(2nd pic) and that(3rd pic), when I got there. I hardly know a anything about them but I'm going to play around with it in the future.


That second picture looks like a power planer - is that what it is?


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Nice room and great progress so far. The attic would be a great place for an infinite baffle (IB) subwoofer. Plenty of ideas in the DIY subwoofer sub forum about IBs and other DIY subs. Also, lots of good advice here about selecting manufactured subs.


Yep, that's the plan. I saw a theatre build thread with one in the ceiling and loved the idea.

Yes, the second picture is a planer.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Is it too late to reverse the door swing? should be an easy job. Placing against a wall will hurt the acoustics dramatically for those seats. I would mount the side high and pointed down or behind with reflections. I will prob move mine because the left and right seats in your picture will be too loud from their respective side if you place at ear level next to seating.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

I may reverse the door swing in the future. I'll keep it in mind when I'm try to balance out the space requirements. Thanks, I didn't even think about doing that. 


*speakers*
I got the DefTech's!
Home Depot and Lowe's was charging way too much for their wires. Copper/aluminum wires for premium prices! I glanced at the prices when I bought the screen supplies and I thought I saw better prices. 
So I had to wait for Monoprice 14AWG and closed banana plugs to arrive instead and left my speakers in the box for a little over a week.

I'll write a review on the sound quality later. I only ran small trials on FM radio and a couple of movies on the Xbox360 before they were placed in the wall.
I can tell you they sound much better when installed. I had to cut out part of the back sheetrock because I couldn't get the speakers uninstalled from the screw latch things. Also, I also cut through the second sheetrock on the outside of the wall because I mistakenly thought it was too thick for the wall and didn't fit. It sounds better with the sheetrock enclosed behind it.

iPhone pic time!
I drilled holes through the pvc work outlet box for the cable line and ran the speaker wires and hdmi cable through it.
I have almost a clear path to behind the screen wall from the upstairs attic door. Its really nice! A full size door from the upstairs bathroom leads to the attic. So much storage space up there. Plus, I can add a collapsing stairway from the garage for traditional attic access above the garage for huge amount of storage space. I think if I have that much stuff to store I'd be a hoarder.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

*side surrounds*
Placement of the UIW 65 in-walls on the sides http://www.definitivetech.com/products/uiw-65 has caused a hiccup. It looks really bad when placed anywhere near 90-110 degrees from the listener. I tried moving it up forward with terrible terrible results. And they really are too loud on the sides and that's with them unmounted on the floor.

Should I go with 7.1 surround? I'd place the uiw65s on the rear wall and buy some ceiling speakers for the side surrounds. Given my options, I think ceiling speakers would be a good route.
I may place the speakers on the back wall like a 7.1 setup while I find some ceiling speakers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rock300 said:


> *side surrounds*
> Placement of the UIW 65 in-walls on the sides http://www.definitivetech.com/products/uiw-65 has caused a hiccup. It looks really bad when placed anywhere near 90-110 degrees from the listener. I tried moving it up forward with terrible terrible results. And they really are too loud on the sides and that's with them unmounted on the floor.
> 
> Should I go with 7.1 surround? I'd place the uiw65s on the rear wall and buy some ceiling speakers for the side surrounds. Given my options, I think ceiling speakers would be a good route.
> I may place the speakers on the back wall like a 7.1 setup while I find some ceiling speakers.


I personally installed a 7.x system and I thoroughly enjoy it. There are not a slew of movies that take advantage of those extra speakers, but when you play one that does, it is a very cool experience.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordered a pair of Definitive Technology UIW RSSIII . I plan on mounting these in the ceiling at 90-100 degrees from the recliners. ' Going with deftech again to keep things uniform. Alsom I've become more familiar with their brand and sources to make a purchase. 

The UIW65S are going to be spaced wide apart on the back wall. I'm trying to achieve 135 degrees but space is tight and I'm getting too close to the side walls. I'm going to install these tonight.

*subwoofer*
Picked up Polk Audio - 10" 200W Powered Subwoofer at BestBuy today on impulse. Not sure if I want to keep it.
I can pin point where there is a lot of noise transferring downstairs from the sub. Placing the sub on the ceiling seems like the best option.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

ARgh!!! Studs and lights! I can't find an appealing spot on the wall for the rears. I'm about to mount them about 7ft high in a 9 ft room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rock300 said:


> ARgh!!! Studs and lights! I can't find an appealing spot on the wall for the rears. I'm about to mount them about 7ft high in a 9 ft room.


If you could get yourself closer to about 6', I would try for that. I have mine at about 6', and it seems to do the trick for my space. They are about 11' apart and perhaps 1' from the side walls.


----------



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Great looking room. Especially like the lights under the seating. Are they really bright when everything is off but the movie? Thinking about adding those to my seating once I get my seating.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

lcjr71 said:


> Great looking room. Especially like the lights under the seating. Are they really bright when everything is off but the movie? Thinking about adding those to my seating once I get my seating.



The lights are usually turned off but the controls on the side always stay lit. I thought the control lights were too bright but once I started using the room, I found it to be a very minor distracting issue. The lights under the seats are bright enough to fade the image. I'd like a small light in the seating area to use when using the remotes or for handling snacks. 


Side speaker install will have to be place on hold until at least next week. Tornado struck my town. Debris ball clean up in progress at my house as well as other family member's homes. A mess trying to get in and out of the hoods. So many ppl trying to help and yet so many being jerks. Reminds me why I hate being in contact with so many people. I just got internet and cable back tonight. Falling asleep waiting for emergency clean up/carpet extraction due to water leak from broken outside spigot. $750 estimate. I was using it today to clean the house all while it was flooding my house. ugh...ust got a call, its a no show. They said they will be here in the morning. Don't know what plumbing estimate it.
I've also got a $450 claim to pay for bumping into another car and producing a scratch on plastic. I have more scuffs on my front bumper than the other car. Another couple hundred to paint it. 

After all that, I've got to go back to my regular job. 


*Rear placed surround speakers*
I placed the speakers right next to the lights on the outer side. Placement is ugly but I had options in mind; wife said no to anymore changes. Not happy. I was wanting to move the lights closer together. Now that I have it placed, I think it wouldn't hurt to move the back speakers closer to the walls. Originally, I had thought placing the speakers too close to the walls would be very detrimental to sound quality. 

Everyone is telling me the room sounds "good, fine, pretty good" but its not good enough to me.
I just received a pair of Deftech rssIII for the side surrounds that I will be mounting on the ceiling.

*Font speakers*
I would have liked the LCR speakers separated more. I think the L and R speakers could be closer to the wall for an improved sound.

*sub*
A Best Buy open box item is being used right now. I don't think I'm gonna keep it. It feels inferior. I can't remember the model and I'm too tired to find it right now.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the damage mate - hope you and yours are all ok.


----------

